# Sand vs. Impeller



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

The sand won lol.
I knew the risks of using sand with hob filters and I usually use a sponge prefilter but I didn't on my temp. goldfish tank. Woke up today and seen my filter not working, when I cleaned it I found this.







This only took about 2 months. The sand really whittled the metal until it broke. The magnet on the impeller is also half the size it was new.

Luckily for me I saved a few impellers from my old filters so I don't have to buy a new one. I've learned the hard way:chair:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I put a prefilter on my intake for my tank with sand substrate. It keeps the sand out, but not the nails, they climb right on through.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I rinse mine once a month so this doesn't happen. Sand is still a great substrate so don't scare away from it. This is more user error then anything. Just pull it out every now and again wash it with hot water the motor as well and this won't happen. Iv used sand for a very very long time and I never have any issues.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have sand in a few tanks now, both with sponge intakes. So far so good. The filters with impellers in the lid rather than in the bottom do much better with sand.


----------

